# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  DHL Mission Report - Month Six: Leaving Earth

## Saizaphod

*If you're new to the League, read this first!
The Missions of the six month have arrived!*


 *Bonus tasks*
Recruit a dream character to join the DHL : *2 Points*Practice your Selected Dream Powers: *5 Points*Visit the Dream Hero League's head-quarters: *10 Points*
*NEW* You can now complete any tasks from the past mission reports as well for *4(and double)Points* each, lining out the Green-Tasks that give the usual 2 Points. If you complete an old task that provides a star, you will receive a new Bronze Star instead. Old Black-Tasks provide *20(and double)Points* if completed and give a bronze star as well.*M1 - M2 - M3 - M4 - M5*

*Brief additional information about the targets:*
*Thief* A common criminal is stealing other people's property. Try to catch him.
*Someone from the past* Fight with a character from the past. The character can be real or fictional.
*Dark creature* A scary creature is lurking in the dark. Take the monster down!
*Ninja* Working for a yet unknown person this Ninja is assassinating innocent people. Very hard to spot as he tries to do his job undetected. But he can he hide from you after all? ( _ExothermReacton_)
*Dream Villain League* Rumors of an underground resistance force against the Dream Hero League are spreading. Have a Dream Villain League- themed lucid dream, and fight all and any dream villains that you encounter. You must either fight at least one dream villain or find their head-quarters for the task to be completed. 
*Martial arts master* A master of ancient fighting techniques. Legend tells, that the master fought thirty people alone victoriously without getting scratched. Will you pick up the challenge? 
*
Battle on a different planet* On a far away planet lies the ultimate challenge for any fighter strong enough to face it. Find away to travel galactic distances to the mythical planet and battle with what ever your find. 
*Dragon* The serpent of legends.

note: You can send me suggestions with PM about opponents that you would like to see on the monthly mission report-list. 

*Get battling!*


1. GenghisKhan 2. Sensei 3. Hukif 4. Snowstrider 5. DreamCafe11 6. MadMonkey 7. ExothermReacton 8. Saizaphod 9. Stintman 10. MagicChicken 11. Patience108 12. NarutoUzukami 13. Cookino 14. DreamsMadeReal 15. Scalysaurus 16. Shabby 17. AlienTommy 18. Elaol 19. Letaali 20. FryingMan 21. jarjar 22. Keeboard 23. KingAerys 24. TheAssassin56 25. SpaceGod
*Events of the last month*
Last month's missions

*GenghisKhan* and *Yumikage*(Sensei) promoted to *SS**-Tier*
You can view the entries by clicking the "Task"s underneath. * = comment entry
*
GenghisKhan* completed a *Black*-Task and a Red-Task gaining *130 Points* and both a *Golden* and a *Silver Star*.
*Yumikage* completed a *Black*-Task and a Red-Task* as well, gaining *126 Points* and a *Golden Star*.
*Song* completed a Yellow-Task* gaining *7 Points*.

*Void*(SpaceGod) joined the Dream Hero League.

If you want, you can now add the Dream Hero League's Logo to your signature for an extra 2 Points.

----------


## ExothermReacton

I like how things are turning out in the dream world. A league of dream villains? Who knows if they are responsible for all the things happening or if the red tasks have been members of the league.

It is funny by the way how the dragon enemy is fitting my dragon themed character so much. Seems like the dragon will slay the dragon. Oh, and I might have a good addition for our league: The swordsman from month 4. He agreed to help me on my adventures so let's hope for his honesty.

I wish you some good fights!

----------


## GenghisKhan

Awesome new missions !  ::D: 

The dragon fight looks amazing, since these days I am playing Skyrim again  ::D:  
(you can notice it also reading the DJ entry)

So this morning I managed to fight Sensei clone ! *LINK TO DJ*

In short: another Mad Scientist had cloned his hero, plus added immense regeneration abilities and gave him a flaming sword
It was a long and tough fight, where I had to use all of my weapons and abilities to win
Especially, summoned creatures - Ice elemental, flaming wolf and a wyvern - proved invaluable for getting the upper edge...

Truly enjoyed this  ::D:

----------


## DawnEye11

Yay, another surprise of fun tasks. XD I just gotta beat  boss now.

----------


## GenghisKhan

This morning I have a long WILD in which I help a villager get rid of some dark creatures
I imbue my sword of a "light" power for taking the shade down

More important, I reach the Shadow World, a place built of pure darkness and shadow
It's really impressive, although kinda difficult to express it in words

I block the Necromancer who was controlling the shades and opening the portals to the Earth, take his amulet and leave him in the Shadow World
I save his assistant, a deaf girl, and take her with me back to Earth

*LINK TO DJ*

----------


## Sensei

Ah! I shouldnt have gotten double points for fighting genghiskhan clone. still got it on the other task tho. :/

----------


## DawnEye11

Purple Planet - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I finished both the dragon and the battling an opponent on another planet task. ^w^ But....I ended up getting help from Sensei and Garnet from Steven Universe. I also noticed that the color schemes in my dream match the half year missions. >.<

----------


## ExothermReacton

I used the last night to do some investigation on the current cases. 
The thief is way more professional than I thought. He obviously has some invisibility cloak, allowing him to disappear without barely any trace. I noticed when I was searching for him and saw him running along the street. As I started to follow him he turned invisible.
I could as well identify two of the Dream Villain League's members more or less. While investigating a weird, really, really dark forest I saw a black van parked behind a wall of trees. The persons who came out of the car turned into a different form the moment they stepped outside of it. They became Obama and Donald Trump. 0_o 
Seems like they are really powerful imposters. I nearly got caught when climbing up a steep hill leading out of the forest as it got fairly noisy obviously. The next surprise came shortly after that. They even have a special task force! Three men completely covered in black armor and armed with machine guns got at me when I left the forest and it was no fun experience for me. Close combat has no sense, they block every single move a normal person could make. I decided to inflame them which didn't please them at all. Enough to get away at least.

Now that I know the enemy I can tackel them. ::D:

----------


## DawnEye11

Lol xD I was not expecting Trump and Obama to be the dream villains. : D Good job at investigating the dream scene though. Seems like you'll be able to catch the thieves in no time.

----------


## Sensei

*Spoiler* for _shadow_: 



had a few dreams that people were talking about shadow creatures early in the night. Then i had this dream late into the night. 

I am in a house and we are looking for the shadow monster. they have been trying hard to get into this house. They are trying to kill the family. i talk to the dad and i ask him where his kid and wife are. he says that they have hidden the kid and the wife is going to be back soon. i hear a noise near the door and realize that the mom was fighting. her own shadow was attacking her, hard to explain what it looked like. By the time we got there, she was mutilated on the floor. Her body was actually made of wood. oh! the wood giants, these must be related to the one i killed before. Fake memories tell me that these are the last 3 left... er... two left. I then tell the man to check on the baby and he gets grabbed by his own shadow and dragged into the other room. he is immediately 10 feet tall and really skinny. his neck snapped and he collapses on the ground. Man, how am i gonna beat this guy when my own shadow can kill me. 
I expect the doorbell. One of my best friends walks in, holding half a loaf of precut bread. 
"Good, its not too late! here!" he tosses me another half loaf "you know how to use it?" i immediately do. I take one piece out. 
"the baby!" i yell and we rush to the nursery, it is being absorbed into the shadows. they have killed all but one of this race and are planning on abducting and changing the last one. I toss a piece of bread at the shadow and a shadow arm sizzles and falls away, i throw another and half of his body sizzles away. He jumps at me, leaving a shining seed floating above the crib. they had saved it in a pocket space thinking it would help it, might have been what gave me enough time to save it. The shadow is almost at me, but the bread is still in my hand, i hold the rest of it up and jam it into the thickest part. the whole thing disipates and i know it is dead. the monster lurking in the shadows was a shadow. all the bread had dissolved into the shadows, my friend handed me a couple more pieces of bread.
"it wont be enough if you fight a big one, but most only take one piece, you can stop at any store of course or just summon them." I reached forth and grabbed the seed. put it into my inventory. dark seed. I think the shadow tainted the seed a little, i will try and raise this on my own. 

i spent some time checking out zödra and the changes in it and then woke up. think i am gonna raise that tree giant, should be fun. 






monster in the shadow, dont think bread counts as an ability. haha.

----------


## Sensei

Tried to fight the dragon, didn't quite summon him. Super short WILD because of alarm.


*Spoiler* for _broken_: 



I am trying to WILD and going through random things trying to get some sensations. Suddenly I see a girl. I ask her where the dragon is at and nothing comes out of my mouth, the words still get through and she points to a huge fog, it looks like smoke is settling. I feel my sword in my hands I charge up my attack, guess I am using powers. I use the charge power and I burst through the fog and instead of a dragon, it is a car smoking. My sword breaks into pieces. I am so confused by that that I don't even care that my opponent is a car with a broken sword in the hood. I look at my sword and realize that I don't have my katana, but a black katana, I didn't summon it the normal way, so it didn't summon the right one, makes sense. I decide to summon my sword and search for my dragon and the alarm goes off.

----------


## Saizaphod

> I might have a good addition for our league: The swordsman from month 4. He agreed to help me on my adventures so let's hope for his honesty.



It would be cool if you meet him again  ::D:  A buddy to share your dream adventures with. 




> I used the last night to do some investigation on the current cases. Now that I know the enemy I can tackel them.



Nice, *2 Points* for the visual contact of two targets. But... Obama and Trump?  ::lol::  Alright then, didn't really expect them to be behind /part of the Villain league haha.




> So this morning I managed to fight Sensei clone ! *LINK TO DJ*



*26 Points* your way for that fight. 




> This morning I have a long WILD in which I help a villager get rid of some dark creatures
> 
> More important, I reach the Shadow World, a place built of pure darkness and shadow. I block the Necromancer who was controlling the shades and opening the portals to the Earth, take his amulet and leave him in the Shadow World
> *LINK TO DJ*



*10 Points!* 

Umm, I don't know if that should be 50 or 100 Points for the Planet-task, since I guess you used your light-powered sword(?) against the necromancer's shades. Would it be okay if you got 50 Points_ if_ your sword was still light-powered? Otherwise 100 Points. These points.  ::holycrap:: 





> Purple Planet - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> I finished both the dragon and the battling an opponent on another planet task. ^w^ But....I ended up getting help from Sensei and Garnet from Steven Universe.



Oh my god Dawn!  :woohoo:  :Rock out:  Where did this fighter-version of you come from?? That's... *200 Points*  :Oh noes: !? SS-Tier got another super hero.





> Ah! I shouldnt have gotten double points for fighting genghiskhan clone. still got it on the other task tho. :/



Ops, really? My bad. Soo *-13 Points*. Sorry for that one.  :Boggle:  





> One of my best friends walks in, holding half a loaf of precut bread. 
> "Good, its not too late! here!" he tosses me another half loaf "you know how to use it?"
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> monster in the shadow, dont think bread counts as an ability. haha.



I love this community. 

Nope, it doesn't  ::lol::  *10 Points*!




> Tried to fight the dragon, didn't quite summon him.



That spooky car though.

Finally managed to break my ONE MONTH LONG DRY SPELL and got my 500th lucid. Was a real short one though. Woo I'm baack!  :smiley:  Maybe I'll get to join the battling now too. Let's go! I wanna summon all of you and battle all off this month's targets and all the half year-targets in one giant clash haha.

----------


## ExothermReacton

Holy, we are succesful this month. What happened to us?  ::o:

----------


## GenghisKhan

> Umm, I don't know if that should be 50 or 100 Points for the Planet-task, since I guess you used your light-powered sword(?) against the necromancer's shades. Would it be okay if you got 50 Points_ if_ your sword was still light-powered? Otherwise 100 Points. These points.



Oh yes, I used the still-light-powered sword against the shades. In my SC that was the only effective weapon I've got against them
Also, I perfectly remember my drawn sword lighting the interior of the dark house at one point

To be honest I did not connect at all that would count for the Fight in a new Planet task - I saw more as an alternate realitythan a physical place - but I guess it does  ::D:

----------


## Saizaphod

> Oh yes, I used the still-light-powered sword against the shades. In my SC that was the only effective weapon I've got against them
> Also, I perfectly remember my drawn sword lighting the interior of the dark house at one point
> 
> To be honest I did not connect at all that would count for the Fight in a new Planet task - I saw more as an alternate realitythan a physical place - but I guess it does



Ok, so *50 Points*. Yea I think it counts, totally. A world of shadows, I thought it was another world all the time.

----------


## GenghisKhan

Goody  ::D: 

So, I just posted 25th and 26th DJ entries *LINK TO DJ*

This morning I do an undercover mission: I change my facial features with my own hands, I play a false ally for a thief, he reveals he's going to steal the Queen's ring. I betray him just when he's in front of the jewel  ::D: 

Later, I visit DHL HQ, meet some apprentices there, then train pyrokinesys against some poor dummy

----------


## DawnEye11

: D Congrats on your 500th lucid. You should definitely try summoning us and battling the monsters. Also 200 points?  ::o:  It says on the chart I have 24 so wouldn't it be around 124? Oh and since Sensei was summoned does he get points for it too? ^.^

----------


## Saizaphod

> This morning I do an undercover mission: I change my facial features with my own hands, I play a false ally for a thief, he reveals he's going to steal the Queen's ring. I betray him just when he's in front of the jewel 
> 
> Later, I visit DHL HQ, meet some apprentices there, then train pyrokinesys against some poor dummy



*6 Points* for the Thief-task. I don't think you really used dream powers even though you changed your appearance to fool him. Or I don't know haha, your adventures are always so hard to score for some reason  ::lol:: .  That revelation though! I wish I was there to see his face.

*15 Points.* Maybe the people sitting on the lobby were some of us, you should totally have asked!

Are you by any chance related to Hukif? Or are you him lol? You're having so many and so long lucid dreams I'm starting to get suspicious  ::lol::  ( He has had nearly 7000 lucid dreams )





> : D Congrats on your 500th lucid. You should definitely try summoning us and battling the monsters. Also 200 points?  It says on the chart I have 24 so wouldn't it be around 124? Oh and since Sensei was summoned does he get points for it too? ^.^



Thanks! And yea 200 Points, since you used only your selected powers - flight and increased physical abilities. I'll mention the sensei thing in the next thread later. I think I forgot to mention some of the things that happened last month in this thread though  :Uhm:

----------


## GenghisKhan

> *6 Points* for the Thief-task. I don't think you really used dream powers even though you changed your appearance to fool him. Or I don't know haha, your adventures are always so hard to score for some reason .  That revelation though! I wish I was there to see his face.



Regular points will do  :smiley: 





> *15 Points.* Maybe the people sitting on the lobby were some of us, you should totally have asked!



You're perfectly right there, it just didn't cross my mind  ::D: 





> Are you by any chance related to Hukif? Or are you him lol? You're having so many and so long lucid dreams I'm starting to get suspicious  ( He has had nearly 7000 lucid dreams )



Not at all - Never counted my LDs but I estimate in the range of ~200, so waaaaaaaay less than that  ::D: 
However, many of my WILDs are pretty long (30mins+)

----------


## DawnEye11

Hey. I've been watching the anime Hunter X Hunter recently, already at season 2 12th episode...but it gave me ideas to make the Dhl more interesting.First, I think it would be cool If we classified our dream abilities like they do in Hunter X Hunter. In the anime it has to do with aura and nen stuff but we don't have to get into detail about it. I just think it would be cool if DhL members put their ability into a category. I pasted info from a article that goes into it below. Thinking about the options I feel my dream abilities fit mainly into manipulator accompanied with conjuration. This could most likely be why I can't picture myself using a gun in my dream too. I don't find it as fun as summoning or wielding something flexibly or freely. So I'll most likely stick with the sword or blade without the gun part to it.



6 Types of Nen in Hunter x Hunter

The world of Hunter x Hunter is a dangerous place, so to survive, Hunters must learn to harness the power of their auras using Nen. This article will break down the six different categories of Nen, with GIF images to showcase them.

Dec 1, 2015 8:49 PM by*Kvasir369*| 35,343 views


In the world of*Hunter x Hunter, people have a special power within them called Nen, which can be unlocked through several different means including exposure, training, or the sheer luck of being born with the capacity to use it with no prior knowledge. The expression of that power, the means by which each Nen-user can create an ability belonging solely to them, is called Hatsu and comes in six distinct classes.

Enhancement

Enhancement*allows*Enhancers*to bolster their natural abilities or qualities of items in their possession. In extreme cases, they can even boost something beyond what would normally be possible by setting limitations and vows upon it.

Gon Freecss*(as pictured in the gif above) uses his enhancement to increase the amount of power gathered into his fist, enabling him to deliver strikes capable of harming even the most durable of foes.

Transmutation

Transmutation*allows*Transmuters*to change their Nen so that it gains attributes of something else. Despite the name, it doesn’t actually change the Nen into a physical substance or element, but rather it simply*mimics*the properties—it may look and act like something else, but it isn’t really the same thing.

Machi of the Phantom Troupe*(as pictured in the gif above) transmutes her aura into a thread-like substance that can be used to sew things together, strangle enemies, or even puppet other people around.



Conjuration

Conjuration*allows*Conjurers*to change their Nen into actual objects. To people who are unaware of Nen, it literally makes the users seem like they can pull an object out of thin air, whereas most other Nen abilities aren’t visible to the uninitiated.

Kurapika*(as pictured in the gif above) uses conjuration to create chains that can stretch to enormous lengths, which can be used for offense, defense, or restraining his opponent.

Emission

Emission*allows*Emitters*to release and utilize their Nen at a longer distance.

Gon Freecss (as pictured in the gif above) uses his emission to fire off his Nen as a long-distance projectile attack, reminiscent to Ki attacks used in other anime.

Manipulation

Manipulation*allows*Manipulators*to use their Nen to control the movement or action of a certain person, object, or other ability. It can be paired up with another type of Nen to expand control over how an ability works.

Shalnark of the Phantom Troupe*(as pictured in the gif above) uses a phone and antenna to manipulate others into doing his bidding, making it a prime example of manipulation.

Specialization

Specialization*is for anything that doesn’t fit squarely into any of the other five categories.*Specialists*usually have abilities that cannot be gained through training and they often have effects that cannot be replicated.

Meleoron’s*ability (as pictured in the gif above) makes him and anyone he is touching while using this ability completely undetectable to the senses of others, making it perfect for stealth and assassination. The only condition is that it only works while he is holding his breath.

----------


## Sensei

ah, dawneye11, i love the hunter x hunter fighting system. it works really well. I think that en is a good way to look at dream energy. when you are done with hxh, i recommend reading psyren. really good abilities there. like barriers and programs. 

ghengiskhan, only 200 LDs, what is your frequency and how long have you been LDing? you seemed like you were closer to my amount than that.

----------


## DawnEye11

: D Glad you think so too Sensei. I will give psyren a try after finishing H X H.  Thanks for the suggestion.

----------


## GenghisKhan

Interesting system. I can't help image mapping my dream abilities on a radar chart having six axis as the powers' categories

----------


## DawnEye11

> Interesting system. I can't help image mapping my dream abilities on a radar chart having six axis as the powers' categories



Maybe if you describe your powers again we can help.

Also, Sai I had a part of my dream that was related to the dream villain leauge. Except they were really lame and not worth fighting. It must count for something though if I tried fighting them at first.

The Ocean's Water In A Room - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sensei

Took out a bunch of villains, don't know if this counts, they called themselves "villains", but didn't say villain league or DVL or anything. LMK what you think. Used powers in this one. haha. 


*Spoiler* for _Villain task maybe_: 



I am with my dream wife. The same one from before. Been seeing her a lot lately. She is telling me that villains are coming at me and I will need to fight them. I pull out my sword and she says that I can't beat them like that, I put it away. I must fly. I decide to believe her and fly around a lot with her around the city looking for them. I end up finding a group of them and I drop down. The flying was weird because it was like the flying in harry potter that death eaters do, but from my view I could just see a little of it blurring, not the whole body. Anyways. 
I jump down and they all pull out cards. I am not sure if we are getting ready to duel, but then they call out their cards and say "hammer!" 
"strength!" "Sword!" "flying!" and "pyrokinesis!" oh, man, this might actually be hard, but I already planned on using abilities. I send a huge gust of wind at them (imagine air bending in avatar, it always works better with the motions) they had a bunch more cards in their pockets and they all flew out. My dream wife grabs them and tosses me one. I can't read it. I put the card up and say "boom!" and then throw the card. I don't know what will happen, but all the guys dive out of the way of the card and I fly over to the guy with the sword while he is running. My card hits the ground with nothing happening. I pick him up by his shirt and toss him into a wall. I should mention that I am near a train stop. It is a mixture of a place that a train would stop here in japan and a freight train. He hits the wall and bounces onto the tracks. A train comes by and he jumps onto it. The guy with super strength and pyrokinesis leaves. Might have to fight them later. I am hit in the back by the guy with flying, who seems to have borrowed the hammer from hammer guy. He then tosses the hammer back to hammer guy and grabs ahold of me. Flying me up into the air. I regain my composure. heal myself real quick and stop in midair. He is shocked by the sudden stop and I punch him in the face, he just drops like a rock and catches himself before he hits the ground. I am almost at him though and kick him into the ground. He is out for the count. I quickly put up a teleporting barrier and send him away. I want to say to the DHL, but I don't know 100%. My wife is getting her butt kicked by the guy with the hammer. I see now why she wanted me to fly. it is the only ability that she has. She doesn't really know much about the dream world and to her flying is the peak. I might have to teach her about Zödra. She is really strong willed and with just a bit of training could be as good as Vixen if not better. I set my hand on her shoulder. I nod for her to walk away. She has bruises all over. I set up a small 2D one time heal barrier that she walks through and is healed. She is confused, but then she realizes that it was me. The hammer guy comes at me and I dodge the first attack, a fast attack from above, and then I set my foot on the hammer. He tries to lift it, but I push down. Hammer is really only a good weapon if you can fly or have super strength. I push off of the hammer and kick him in the face. I land behind him and then knee him in the back. I take the hammer from him and fly into the air. He turns around looking for me, after 15 feet of fast flying I fly quickly back down, using the hammer's weight to swing myself at him. The hammer slams him unsuspecting into the ground. The hammer is connected to him, so it disappears. He is also gone. I wonder if people just disappear when they die now since it is a dream world. Interesting. I fly around with my wife for a bit and she tells me something interesting about her powers being more like magic spells and that she needs words for them. This makes me think more on persistent powers and I need to make a thread about it! After a long time flying and exploring the city I wake up.




Finished the dragon task. My sword wasn't quite strong enough to kill him. Had to resort to more violent methods.
TOTY in black, DHL task in red. No extra powers once the fight started.

*Spoiler* for _Dragon Task_: 




I am looking down at a bunch of rocks and grass, trying to WILD... I am waiting for the dream to become stable before doing anything. I start collecting rocks into a glass bowl and realize that I am solid in the dream and can feel the weight of the rocks in the bottle. I drop the bottle. I start walking around and realize that I am on all fours. Might as well! I transform into a wolf and start running. The place looks a lot like Rohan, I run across the plains and notice that there is a huge cliff coming up. I remember the task to transform into a dragon and destroy a village. I am a little confused because I think that it is a DHL task and don't know how it would work without powers. I jump off the cliff and my paws change into claws and wings sprout out. My tail gets longer and I turn into a normal looking red dragon. I realize that I am at an old route of mine, not a village. I fly to a place that I know has no houses and imagine that a village is there. A small village with a palisade fence and 10 or so cottages are there. I stand next to it. I am about the size of the whole village. When I shoot fire out of my mouth it switches to 3rd person and I engulf the entire place in flames. It takes about 3 full breaths to take it out, and the whole village is gone. Someone runs up from the road with his horse.
"You killed my whole family!" He yells.
"I did not." My booming voice says across the plains. I point to another village and say "Everyone is over there, I am not that much of an a**hole." 
I remember then that the TOTY was to destroy the village and it is done. DHL task is to take out a dragon. I summon myself to the ground next to the guy there.
"Leave." I tell him and point to the other village. It seems to be all under water, or a waterfall type thing. Contrast, of course. haha. 
He leaves and I look at the dragon. His eyes lock with mine. I jump at him and he throws a claw at me. I jump over it with a maneuver that I would probably fail 8/10 times in waking, but this is a dream, so I nail it of course. I summon my sword and am glad to see my white handle appear. I try to stab at him, but his head turns to me and he prepares a blast. I set my sword on the ground and use the portal to teleport to his neck. I swing at it, hoping to end it in one fell swoop. It gets stuck in the scale and I fall on the ground. I roll, avoiding the fire blast, but some of it still scorches my face, making it impossible to see (again?!?) I summon my sword and put a hand on the paw that is next to me. It lifts up, but with touching it I know where I need to go. I set my sword down and use the portal to send myself up in the air above his head again. I need to either use my max stat on something to heal or just start using all my dream powers... Or I could finish it. Strength could miss the sword swing, I decide not to use that. I use weight. Max it out. I fall directly on his neck. I hear a snap as my extra weight buries his head in the ground. I fall off and cancel out my stat before I hit the ground myself. I heal my face and can see the dragon. It is looking at me with its left eye. 
"Finish this." He says.
"You don't remember me?" I ask him "I created you a few minutes ago!" 
I know I have won, so if he attacks me after I heal him I can use powers to beat him. I pull him out of the ground with TK and heal him in the air. I hear his neck bones snapping back into place and healing. 
"I remember now." He says. I heal all of the village and tell the people to come back. As they are headed back, me and the dragon fly around for a few minutes having fun. haha.




Been doing tasks and enjoying Zödra a lot recently. I usually don't really like flying since I would rather just teleport, but when you are already where you want to be, it is better to just fly.  :smiley:

----------


## DawnEye11

After watching HxH again, now up to season 4 episode 2, I noticed that I have a easier time imagining fights as I read them. I know I'm hooked on that show but I only watch it during the night and its just so good. Its sweet how you healed your wife and the dragon at the end too Sensei. You encountered tuff villains while I found a bunch of weirdos. Although I assumed them to be villains so Idk but nonetheless I hope I can try the martial art one soon.

----------


## Sensei

i really like fighting, but i dont like damage being permanent, i love healing things too, it is like the opposite of fighting, but maybe two sides of the same coin?

also! i just realized that you summoned garnet. havent watched much of that show. 

love it. i really like seeing characters from shows in dreams. i might need to summon meruem sometime. that would be hard time! lol.

----------


## DawnEye11

> i really like fighting, but i dont like damage being permanent, i love healing things too, it is like the opposite of fighting, but maybe two sides of the same coin?
> 
> also! i just realized that you summoned garnet. havent watched much of that show. 
> 
> love it. i really like seeing characters from shows in dreams. i might need to summon meruem sometime. that would be hard time! lol.



Hm...permanent is an interesting way to look at it. Well since it is Zodra I guess thats why it is permanent to you. XD When you said coin I thought of the kumo troupe from H x H. But yeah it is nice to be kind to both sides and to show empathy. Yep, Steven universe is great but it has so many hiatus. Mereum..
I dont know who that is but you should definitely try at it. : ) It could end up being a memorable dream.

----------


## Saizaphod

I think it's better we stick to the power-system (sdp) that we have rolled with so far. You can change the powers any time you want too. 





> Also, Sai I had a part of my dream that was related to the dream villain leauge. Except they were really lame and not worth fighting. It must count for something though if I tried fighting them at first.
> 
> The Ocean's Water In A Room - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



*Oh right, guys. If you ever have a fight in a lucid unsure if it counts for DHL points, check the older threads if the battle fits into any of the older tasks.*   :smiley:  Oh wow, I actually just realized how easy it is to get points now...  ::lol::  *Also please check if you have completed the task before, you can't complete the same task twice.* 





> Took out a bunch of villains, don't know if this counts, they called themselves "villains", but didn't say villain league or DVL or anything. LMK what you think. Used powers in this one. haha. 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Villain task maybe_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I am with my dream wife. The same one from before. Been seeing her a lot lately. She is telling me that villains are coming at me and I will need to fight them. I pull out my sword and she says that I can't beat them like that, I put it away. I must fly. I decide to believe her and fly around a lot with her around the city looking for them. I end up finding a group of them and I drop down. The flying was weird because it was like the flying in harry potter that death eaters do, but from my view I could just see a little of it blurring, not the whole body. Anyways. 
> I jump down and they all pull out cards. I am not sure if we are getting ready to duel, but then they call out their cards and say "hammer!" 
> ...



Well, any villain in a dream is in a sense a dream villain, right?  ::D:   Actually that would count for the older red-task "dream villain" from month 4 too. Do you want the 4 Points and a bronze star or do you want the 10 points and a silver star? ( "or both" ~ this is getting kinda complicated haha. ) If you want the 10 points it's fine with me - if you think the battle was worthy enough for the points  :wink2: *4 Points*/*10 Points.*

*100 Points.*  So many points this month it's crazy.

----------


## Sensei

dawneye. It is someone in hunter x hunter. if you watch the anime (2011 anime) or read yhe manga up to date you will see him. amazing character. My problem right now is that i cant fight anyone with all my powers. I have met few that have any powers that let them change the world around them or change rules. time control or barriers would roast most people i have met. I have met three that have promise and i am hoping to fight them soon (one tortured me, one made me non lucid, one is my DG), i think that even in a no holds barred fight with full awareness and control they would be a match, but i used to think the same about Jason and Vixen and I can easily handle them now. 

@saizaphod
ill just count it as the 10 points. might deal with more later. i am prepping for toty for next year. I have never been able to just do dream goals before now, so i am super excited to be able to just choose what to do next and do it. I am finally passing up my previous bests of LDing and am really excited for 2017. No kids on the way, so I should be able to see new horizons. j

----------


## DawnEye11

Okay Sai.Sensei I dont recall seeing him yet though in the anime
Maybe he'll pop up soon.  I like dcs who have a great amount of control. They are challenging. But you most likely can beat them if you change the way you view them. It might be a bit hard if your use to seeing them as strong though.

----------


## GenghisKhan

> Maybe if you describe your powers again we can help.



Oh well thanks, but just thinking aloud about my "overall" DPs, not really mean to do it =)


In the meantime

*Happy New Year DHL !!!*


I also managed to fight the Dragon on the 30th *LINK TO DJ*

The drake I fought on the 28th seemed too small and easy, while the fight with the big dragon was definitely challenging and fun !

----------


## DawnEye11

I hope you guys have a happy new year too. I finished watching Hunter X Hunter Sensei. Meruem is a pretty tuff opponent but after seeing his personality and fighting I think he would be fun to battle. :3

----------


## Sensei

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/sens...ty-2017-79376/

did the alien task! nearer the end of the dream. a pretty fun fight!

----------


## Letaali

I guess I did month five's "Fight a family member". Could be dream villain as well. I was mind controlled to believe he was my dad, when he wasn't. 
He attacked me, I became lucid, and threw him against the wall and through a table. Looked like I couldn't harm him though.

----------


## Saizaphod

Happy new year(a bit late though)!





> I also managed to fight the Dragon on the 30th *LINK TO DJ*



*50 Points*(!)...this is getting weird, people have like .... 250+ Points  ::chuckle::  Gz!





> http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/sens...ty-2017-79376/
> 
> did the alien task! nearer the end of the dream. a pretty fun fight!



Didn't you do that task earlier with the monk alien?





> I guess I did month five's "Fight a family member". Could be dream villain as well. I was mind controlled to believe he was my dad, when he wasn't. 
> He attacked me, I became lucid, and threw him against the wall and through a table. Looked like I couldn't harm him though.



Is that the entry for the lucid? You can post a longer one if you have more to contribute. You can have either the family member task points or the villain points ( if you think that the fight was worthy enough for the villain points ). 
*4/20 Points*! ~ since you didn't use any dream powers ( ? ). Gz for getting your first points!  ::D:

----------


## Letaali

> Is that the entry for the lucid? You can post a longer one if you have more to contribute. You can have either the family member task points or the villain points ( if you think that the fight was worthy enough for the villain points ). 
> *4/20 Points*! ~ since you didn't use any dream powers ( ? ). Gz for getting your first points!



Here's the relevant bit from my DJ:




> I'm so scared that I become lucid to save myself from further stress. I stop time. Ray just stands right in front of me. I'm not lucid enough to free myself from this particular scene. I try to tell myself that I can make the world fade away and do what I want, but I appear to be stuck. Suddenly everyone is sitting in the living room. I try to make Ray's head blow up. I visualize his head exploding and blood covering the walls, but nothing happens. I grab his legs and easily swing him against the wall and through the table. Nothing seems to be harming him.



So I was stopping time. After reading DHL rules, losing a fight is just 1 point? So I guess I take that one point. Didn't really feel like a victory.

----------


## Sensei

@ Saizaphod
yeah! i meant did the battle on another planet.

----------


## Saizaphod

> Here's the relevant bit from my DJ:
> 
> 
> So I was stopping time. After reading DHL rules, losing a fight is just 1 point? So I guess I take that one point. Didn't really feel like a victory.



Oh ok, so *2/10 Points*, which do you want?  :smiley:  Sorry I forgot o delete the "losing fight = 1 point". Now you still get the full points even if you don't win. Just fight  :smiley: 




> @ Saizaphod
> yeah! i meant did the battle on another planet.



I can't open the link that you posted  :Uhm:  Wrap the entry in spoilers and post it here on the thread maybe?

----------


## Letaali

I'll take 10 for dream villain. He was pretending to be my father when he was the reason my family was mind controlled. I would say that counts.

----------


## Sensei

Ride Car TOTY 2017 ★★★★☆ - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

sorry, it was saved as a draft. :/ my bad.

----------


## GenghisKhan

This morning during one of two WILDs I enter a black fortress and think it's the HQ for some Dream Villain
First I fight some small minions, then I save a black boy's life, then use a trick to overcome a never-ending corridor
Finally I face the enemy, a tall hooded skull-faced guy with considerable powers
I use only selected dream powers during the fight and come out winning

*LINK TO DJ* (WILD#2)

Also, during WILD#1, while doing Dragon Ride TotY, I summoned Megawoman (Stintman hero), I have no idea if it's worth anything

----------


## Saizaphod

I'll count the points together soon!  :smiley: 

*Announcement*: I'm fairly sure this is going to be the last Mission Report guys. I'm thinking about making a Hall of Fame - thread for all the people with scores or I'll add one to the end of this thread. Would you like to keep this thread alive longer, so you could try to complete more missions for more points to the final score board?

----------


## Saizaphod

I'll count the points together soon!  :smiley: 

*Announcement*: I'm fairly sure this is going to be the last Mission Report guys. I'm thinking about making a Hall of Fame - thread for all the people with scores or I'll add one to the end of this thread. Would you like to keep this thread alive longer, so you could try to complete more missions for more points to the final score board?

----------


## GenghisKhan

Ooh, I am sorry to hear that, as I had a lot of fun with DHL missions

Just to confirm, this morning I completed the "Fight alien" task *LINK TO DJ*


*Spoiler* for _Alien fight_: 



Another space travel, this time I am heading to Pluto. To quicken things up, I activate hyper-speed. The black starry space becomes blurry for some seconds, then it turns back normal, we arrived at destination. We descend on the planet, it's dark and grey and empty.
Once I take few steps on the gray dust, from the ground emerge 4 or 5 grey Alien-like monsters.
I use the purple alien bracer on the closest one, three tentacles fly straight into its body, which shrink, like sucked by the inside, evidently dead.
I use my left arm on another alien, which dies in the same way, plus tentacles emerge from my shoulders, killing a third one. 
The remaining aliens disappear, most likely they dug back into the ground.

I say to myself that this was too easy, and my dream immediately proves me wrong.
An enormous crab-like monster comes out of the dust. I imagine it has been called by the survivors. 
The giant alien crab immediately attacks me with its legs, I evade its attacks and jump on one of its leg. I draw my sword and thrust it down deep into the leg, cutting part of it away.
I avoid another attack, jump on another leg, this time I thrust my sword at the junction between the leg and the body, severing the entire leg.
I jump on its body, it's very hard and bumpy. I use pirokinesis with both my hands on its body, which hurts it.
Then I somehow get stuck by my back on the body. I free myself, get up and attack it again.
I can't recall the end of the fight, but I survive, so I must have won  :smiley:

----------


## ExothermReacton

Oh well, that are sad news but thanks for delivering us with all those tasks. Still got quite a few to finish up. 

Maybe somebody can take it over if you allow so. Is there somebody here who can make those cool mission report graphics as well? xd

----------


## Cookino

Oh well that's a bummer... I didn't really get to do any of the missions but that's because I'm still working on my dream control and LD frequency, but it was cool reading other people's fights. Maybe I'll try to complete a mission or two before the thread is closed.

----------


## Saizaphod

> Maybe somebody can take it over if you allow so. Is there somebody here who can make those cool mission report graphics as well? xd



Someone could also come up with a new concept  :smiley:  That'd be cool too.

I'll keep the thread open at least until the end of this month, so you'll get the chance to get some more points to the Hall of Fame.

----------


## Kuyarei

Same story as some others, unfortunately, i couldn't manage to do anything DHL-related.. Actually i couldn't do anything in my short and kinda rare LDs. It does feel like i'm stuck in a state of wanting to LD but not feeling like doing anything to achieve one. To each his own i guess.. I might as well just anticipate my normal dreams becoming exciting instead of disappointing myself with trying to LD.

----------


## DawnEye11

Aw, thats too bad. I didn't do as much as I could have but it was still entertaining to try the missions and complete some.

----------


## Saizaphod

*★ Hall of Fame ★* 
Final score board
*1.* Genghiskhan [SS] - 397 Points ★★★★★
*2.* Yumikage(Sensei) [SS] - 363 Points ★★★★
*3.* Song(DawnEye11) [SS] - 224 Points ★★
*4.* Nitelotl(Hukif) [S] - 129 Points ★★
*5.* Dusk(SnowStrider) [B] - 32 Points
*6.* Tatsumonki(MadMonkey) [B] - 18 Points
*7.* Ghost(Letaali) [C] - 10 Points ★
*8.* Draconov(Exothermreacton) [C] - 8 Points
*9.* Saizaphod [C] - 5 Points
*10.* Megawoman(Stintman) [C] - 4 Points

*Genghiskhan*
Forest giant and Swordsman ★
Demon king ★
Battle on another planet and Dark creature ★
Dragon ★
Dream villain ★
Mad scientist
DHL Clone(Yumikage)
Thief and DHL HQ
Alien

*Yumikage*
Dragon, Dark creature, Dream villain ★★ _comment entries_
Forest giant ★
Battle on another planet ★
Bee hive, Crazy man and Armed group _comment entries_
DHL Clone(Genghiskhan)_ comment entry_
Alien _comment entry_

*Song*
Dragon and Battle on a different planet ★★
Evil wizard
Swordsman _comment entry_
Cartoon character _comment entry_
Gang member
Behind a door

*Nitelotl*
Forest giant ★
Giant spider and Crazy man ★
Beehive

*Dusk*
Armed group, Crazy man and Beehive _comment entries_
Gangster

*Tatsumonki*
Gangster
Venomous snake
Bomb

*Ghost*
Dream villain ★

*Draconov*
Swordsman
Dream villain _comment entry_
Dream villain league _comment entry_

*Saizaphod*
Venomous snake

*Megawoman*
Gangster _comment entry_

*+ Meta*(Cookino)
Meta finding his supersuit

When the dream world is in danger, the heroes will call.

----------


## Sensei

Love the picture you picked for me! My essence is so there! Lol. Was really fun and more successful than any like this i have taken part in. I learned a lot about my fighting and about my dreams with this. Thank you for running this!

----------


## ExothermReacton

Thanks again for running this! It motivated me to break the limits of my dream control. No matter what happens, nobody can take that new knowledge from me.

Maybe the league will be revived one day but for now the dream world is safe... more or less.

----------


## Floydwendy

Name: Nightowl
Appearance: Male, dark hair, I like to wear navy blue or dark grey.
Powers: Mind Block: Gives target an extreme migraine headache and distracting them from mental processes.
Flight. 
Telekinesis.
Occasionally I like a burst of lightning.
I can't wait to rid the Dream World of the Dark Forces!
By the way, does the Dream Villain League have a leader?

----------

